# Inglot Haul



## DaisyPie (Jan 3, 2008)

Photos copied from my post in the "Inglot Cosmetics - European/Polish Brand" thread. 

Flash Pic:






Non-Flash Pic:






Row 1:
760 - Dark brown, glitter
757 - Medium brown, glitter
759 - Taupe brown (great for my brows!)
854 - Peachy nude (not sure how to describe the colour, but it's gorgeous!)
812 - Nude, glitter

Row 2:
798 - Dark navy blue, glitter
725 - Dark grape purple, glitter
839 - Medium plum purple, glitter
809 - Maroon, glitter
749 - Dark plum purple, glitter

Row 3:
771 - Peacock blue, glitter
800 - Pale denim blue
775 - Sky blue, glitter
856 - Pastel blue
803 - Silver, glitter

Row 4:
748 - Dark silver, glitter
852 - Dark gold
766 - Golden olive
711 - Very light green, glitter 
714 - Pastel aqua

Row 5:
813 - Green, glitter
715 - Sea green, glitter
720 - Lavender, glitter
808 - Pink
849 - Light pink

Row 6:
814 - Dark green, glitter
795 - Grass green, glitter
755 - Red, glitter
850 - Light orange
790 - Light yellow

I didn't arrange the palette, the girl who served me helped to arrange it, however half way through I was still deciding on colours so that is why it looks a big mashed up rainbow. I have re-arranged the colours properly (sort of) now that I have it at home.

The only thing I dislike is the fact that the colours don't have names, they have numbers (although thankfully the store keeps a record of which colours you already own so you don't unknowingly double-up!). I have done my best at describing the colours, but if you have any questions, feel free to ask. Also incase you're wondering, the glitter in the eye shadows is very finely milled and not overpowering or chunky at all, and adds just the right amount of sparkle to your eyes. 

Enjoy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I sure am!)


----------



## almmaaa (Jan 3, 2008)

This is a really pretty palette. What is the price in us of each eyeshadow and palette, just curious. Also are these pigmented?


----------



## DaisyPie (Jan 3, 2008)

I only know Australian price, sorry. 
The eye shadows pictured are called AMC eye shadows, which means they contain no talc and are highly pigmented. Each AMC shadow individually purchased is AU$24.95, however when you buy them in the Free Style palettes the price drops per shadow. I bought the largest palette for $160, and then I was able to pick whichever 30 colours I liked (or powders and blush etc if I wanted to put that in the palette instead/aswell). Doing it that way means I only paid $5.30 for each eye shadow - big saving!


----------



## Ramona6 (Jan 3, 2008)

Great haul. I love that palette. I recently bought the 5-pan palette and I love it. I'm definitely gonna pick up some more stuff.


----------



## redambition (Jan 3, 2008)

very nice! i love the rainbow of colours.


----------



## spectrolite (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow that is so pretty and you get so many colours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I can't wait to go back and get some more of their stuff. I'm really liking it.


----------



## missmacqtr (Jan 3, 2008)

so pretty colors


----------



## nunu (Jan 3, 2008)

soo pretty!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow!  I thought these were Prescriptives e/s.  They have the same shape.  Beautiful colors.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 3, 2008)

Such pretty colors!


----------



## bittersweet-bea (Jan 30, 2008)

Very cool.
This was my first Inglot palette (a pro16)
I now have 3 pro16's, a pro5, and a small freedom, which has got the MACs in it, so my true orange, true yellow, true black, etc.. (as well as a cream to powder foundation, concealer pencil, under makeup base, tons of glosses, some lipsticks, lip liners, brushes, some pigments, a glitter dust, and all their liquid glitter eyeliners...)
Haha.
But yes, this was my first palette. I'm absolutely in love with it even to this day.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jan 30, 2008)

Holy crap!  Those palettes are beautiful! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Me want!  LOL  Enjoy your pretty new goodies!


----------



## bittersweet-bea (Feb 2, 2008)

I bought this Pro16 as a giveaway prize for a guild I have on another forum.
Sexy, isn't it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



It's so hard to not play with it!


----------



## browneyedbaby (Feb 2, 2008)

Great haul. I'm going to have to get around to trying Inglot


----------



## mhlupic (Dec 30, 2010)

can you people in US buy eyeshadows from freedom system (not the round ones) individualy?? Inglot opened here in Croatia and they dont allow us to buy individual eyeshadow even though i bought the whole pallete....i want to replace one but they said that i could only if i spend the whole shadow,and i can't spend it cause i don't like that one?
  	so can anyone tell me if the US inglot stores have the same policy? thanks!


----------



## JaiLeeP (Apr 2, 2011)

I ordered and received a freedom palette and the 20 eyeshadows that came with it were separate. They are squares.


----------



## laceydyan (Apr 5, 2011)

I keep seeing more and more about Inglot, I really need to make sure I try them soon!


----------



## bronzedhoney (May 1, 2011)

Great haul I love the colors!!


----------



## dinah402 (May 2, 2011)

Beautiful!  My friend told me great things about Inglot eyeshadows.  I gotta try them out.  Haha.


----------

